# Oh Dear! *panics*



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

I suspect that Vlad, one of my Russian winter-whites, may be a she. I also think that Vlad may be pregnant.

I think this because Vlad (I'll have to think of a new name if I'm right) has been nessting alot - There are currently four nests in the cage - eating lots and for the first time ever, Ivan appears to have an injury yet they stick together like glue and panic if they are seperated.

Should I expect the piter-patter of tiny rodent feet? If so: WHAT THE HELL DO I DO?!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I would have a look at sexing him/her first because you could be working yourself up over nothing! I found this was a good site with decent pictures:

How to tell the sex of my hamster? - Hamster Hideout Forum

If Vlad is indeed a girl then she may well be pregnant, then feed her a high protein diet such as cooked chicken, cheese, yoghurt.

Char
xxx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

Yep, Vlad is definetly a girl and Ivan is definetly a boy....Oh dear. I think we have some chicken left over from dinner. I'll give HER that... this is going to take some getting used to.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have read that baby food also works and they seem to like it!

When they are born, don't handle them for about 2 weeks, or until you see that they have been weened and are eating solid food. If interfered with Vlad may eat her own babies, she also may eat them if there are too many or she knows there is a genetic defect, so if she does then tis not your fault!

Daddy hamster can stay in with her if they aren't fighting because he will take an active role in looking after his babies, but be warned he may mate with her as early as 24 hours after the babies are born.

Char
xxx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok *deep breaths* I'll clean the cage out first thing tomorrow. It's big, and they are fairly clean so I shouldn't have to clean them out again until after the babies are born, but if I do, how do I clean them out if the babies are too young?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Clean them out just before the mothers due, and then you can't do it until they are at least 2 weeks old. She is only pregnant for about 19 days and she won't show until about the last couple of days. But i suppose if they have been kept together, you don't know when she is due!

They can be sold at about 6 weeks of age, and you must sex them in week 3 - 4 because at 4 weeks they can mate with each other then you get babies and inbred babies at that!

I have been trying to breed mine but they just don't like each other so have done a lot of research!

Char
xxx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

They're already inbread, the parents are from the same litter so they would be super-inbread. I'm preparing for Vlad to potentialy eat them  

She's showing now, so I'll clean them out ASAP.


Gaaaah, I'm really not ready to deal with this!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Also it would be good to put her cage in somewhere thats quiet so that she doesn't get stressed and it would be good to have 2 spare cages when you separate the babies, as although WW's are supposedly socialable the mum and dad may get tired of their babies and fights could ensue!

Bread dipped in milk is also good for fat and protein!

Put adverts up now on Preloved and all the kinda things to see what interest you would have. Preloved is free to put adverts up on but people have to pay to reply back to you but its only like a fiver or summat for a year.

Char
xxx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

[email protected] are legally obliged to buy any babies off me as they sold the parents to me as two males. I'm going to keep a couple (one of each gender) to keep mum and dad company when I seperate them and my friend wants a couple. I would only let them go to homes I know will take care of them though.

I've got a rotastak cage so I can seperate them easily. I have Buy Rotastak Adventure Zone 21824 Rotastak Small Animal Homes

and

Rotastak Creepy Castle Hamster, Gerbil, Mouse Cage

with some extra tubes. The babies can't get up vertical tubes so I'll make sure that there are some areas for mum and dad to get away.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Rotastak don't have a very good reputation on this site because they are seen as very small and not really big enough for a hamster and the ventilation is rubbish in them! I am currently trying to sell my Creepy Castle V1 and V2!

Also take the wheel off after the babies are born because they have been known to get squished by their parents when using the wheel after a baby wanders from the nest which i assume wouldn't be a pretty sight! Be prepared for squeaking as well!

Oh and when they are born we need piccys!! lol

Char
xxx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

I noticed that the frist part was too small, which was why I bought the creepy castle. They don't really use the wheel any more because they have LOTS of space with the extention and extra tubes. I've never really had a problem with the rotastak except that when they were litlle they couldn't get up the vertical tubes, even with a mouse ladder to grab onto. When I seperate them I'll have to get some more extentions for them to have the same amount of space.

Vlad and Ivan squeak lots already. A couple of days ago Ivan was running between the two nests I have for them squeaking maddly while he looked for Vlad. Vlad was happily sleeping on the extreme far side of the cage and comlpetely oblivious to Ivan going frantic.

Assuming that the babies are not eaten I promise to post pictures


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Mine didn't seem that active in the Rotastak which is why i bought them barred cages which they all seem to love since they can do more climbing!

Hope I have helped you so you can deal with becoming a new mummy! LOL

You should watch them squeaking at each other, because from what i have read its a sign of them having an arguement! 

Mine squeak then jump and bite the crap out of each other!! Ella gave me a deep bite on my finger when I had to separate her and my boy Benny cos she looked like she was going to kill him!

Char
xxx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll watch out for that, but right now they seem to squeak at each other when they're in different parts of the cage. Ivan goes up into the section where the food is, then squeak at Vlad. Vlad squeaks back, then Ivan throws some food down. It's funny to watch them


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

That does sound quite cute! Wish mine got on well, I have 3 big cages taking up the living room! How long have you had them for?

Char
xxx


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't panic! What happens happens. As long as you don't touch the babies for 3 weeks she probably won't eat them unless they are deformed. Give her lots of nesting material. Remember hamsters can get pregnant as soon as they've had their babies. Don't clean them out for 3 weeks make sure she gets protien as the others have said. But not too much!
Good Luck!


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

I've had them since the 24th of jan (my 21st) and they were about 6 weeks old at the time. As I've said, they're from the same litter and were kept in the same tank at [email protected]

I'm slightly less panicy now. Still a little stunned though lol.

Thanks for all the advice. I'll probably come to you for more in the next couple of days.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

You'll be fine! There is loads on the internet about it so you can do some more research!

Char
xxx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I would have removed the male to be honest. She's probably pregnant again. And she will be tired and drained after this litter.

Do you know how many there are?


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

Not yet, she is still pregnant at the moment but showing. To begin with we just thought that she was fat, but when we were handling her we realised that is wasn't over eating and checked a few things like double checking the genders (that was when we realised that Vlad was a girl)

She's been making nests all over the cage, been very grumpy lately, eating more and about two weeks ago Lynne caught them 'play fighting'...that all adds up to baby hamsters. Once the babies are born I'll seperate Vlad and Ivan so that this is the only litter. 

I considered breeding, but not with them because they are siblings and I didn't want to risk deformaties. I really wasn't prepaired for baby hamsters so soon.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

How many do you think she'll have?


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm not sure, this is the first time I've had a pregnant hamster  

If I kept a boy and a girl, could I put the girl with mum and the boy with dad safely? Vlad and Ivan have never been without company so I'm loath to seperate them without a companion for each.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

You can try to introduce them, but I think it will be hit and miss. WW's are not as sociable as its made out on the internet. I would introduce them in a neutral ground first (like a spare cage), this is to make sure its neither ones 'territory' and see what they are like with each other, and have gloves at the ready in case they do fight, cos they can give you a nasty bite otherwise! If they seem okay with each other, then slowly introduce them to a cage together. It will be harder introducing girls than it will be with boys.

Good Luck!

Char
xxx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll keep that in mind  They have a run which might work. It's a small fence which I set up on the floor in a circle so it doesn't really have a scent to it.


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

Just a quick question: Vlad is VERY skittish right now. Is that normal?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Yup this is normal!

Char
xxx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok, just checking. Vlad and Ivan have both been kept in the living room since I got them - except for one week where they were kept upstairs and became sluggish so I moved them back. Normaly whenever either of them starts moving around I'll say hello to them and they will look up (Ivan waves at me when I do this lol) but right now, whenever Vlad hears anything she will run for the nest.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

She is probably trying to protect herself to give her babies a chance, its probably instict to protect their young in the wild.

My Benny does that, everytime we come in he always wants to get out, and we let him have free roam of the living room and he can just do as he pleases!

Char
xxx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

Sounds just like Ivan except he's contrary. Every time he waves to be taken out, then as soon as he's in his ball he just runs at the cage non-stop until I out him back lol


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't put my hamsters in balls, I just let them wander round wherever they want!

Char
xxx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

I would do but there is a very expensive sound system in the house and the owner would have me hung if anything happened to it lol


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL good of a reason as any! I don't really like hamster balls tbh and ours seem to like to go under the couches and peep out every once in a while!

Char
xxx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

I would never get them back if I let them run around without a fence ot a hamster ball


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

We tap on the floor and they come out! They get a bit arsey when we put them back in the cages, and try to get attention so we let them out again!

Char
xxx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

lol Typical hamster behaviour, do you think that they realise that they are less than 1/16 our size and shouldn't really boss us around?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmmm I'm not sure, we'd need to a UK hamster survey! lol Benny is clever and knows where the door is to get out of the living room, so we always have to make sure its shut cos he'll be off!

Char
xxx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree lol

Question 1: Is your hamster under the impression that he/she runs the house?

One of the benefits of a hamster ball: stairs are an insurmountable challenge


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

We don't have stairs! I just find they just bang into the walls!

Char
xxx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

That too, but the walls need repainting anyway


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

I just looked in on Vlad. Still no sign of little squeakers, but nesting tendancies are as strong as ever so I put in some more nesting material. For some reason she seems to really like the old jam jars in the cage


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Maybe she feels safe in them?

Char
xxx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok...Vlad is looking bigger than ever and there are definetly wriggly things inside her. All the behaviour is in keeping with a pregnant hamster...so why aren't the babies here yet? I mean, it's been a week and a half already!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

It could be any day soon now! She will be pregnant for 18-19 days... any idea how far along?

Char
xxx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

No idea, this is the first time I've had a pregnant hamster. 

I'm a little concerned that she may give birth next weekend while I'm away (there will still be people in the house though)

But anyway, I'm getting really impatient now!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Chances being she probably will just to be a pain! Make sure all the other people in the house know not to touch her and all that jazz. I would be getting impatient now as well! Hopefully she does soon, or holds out till after you get back!

Char
xxx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

you actually need to be careful with imbred hamsters...the babies can be born to big, therefore the mother dies too......:S hope they are ok


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

thats not inbred thats 

hybrid

If you mate a female WW with a Male campbell

She will die because cambells babies are bigger , she will die if thats the case 
Xx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i seeeee!....who could do that!?!!!! thats awful!!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Somtimes , unknowledged breeders cant tell the difference between WW & RC , so it is really sad and annoying that they go into breeding without the knowledge that they need..

its mostly 

people that think it would be cute to breed and just get 2 random hamsters with out the background and breed from them.

Quite sad really
Xx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Sometimes it can't be helped like if a pet shop sells them as russians and get the sexes wrong! All hamsters are inbred aren't they? because of the guy who found them and then kept them originally!

Char
xxx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok....Vlad is not as big as she was... and we hardly ever see both of them out at the same time.... and they occasionaly squeak, but not in a way that I have heard before from them and not at each other.... but I haven't seen any babies. Could they be hiding? When do the babies normaly come out of the nest?


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

you usually hear squeaks

she might of miscarried and absorbed the pregnancy 

or mabey delivereed and they both ate??

Xx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

When is safe to check? If she misscarried or canibalised then I want to clean the cage out (putting it politely) but if they are just being quiet I don't want to disturb them.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd just take a quick look, but do it slowly and quietly! I couldn't keep myself from looking!

Char
xxx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

The problem is I think they are in one of these (Rotastak Pink Travel Case at UKPetSupplies.com) which is filled with bedding and right at the back. Wish me luck!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

keep us posted!!

Xx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok. Good news: No dead baby hamsters. Bad new: When I handled her, her tummy felt like ... well... hard...and the skin seemed sreched. Is this like human pregnancy (at about 8 months in human pregnancy these things would be normal, apparently) or do I need to take her to the vets?

I'm confused, worried and all the other things that go with this situation.


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

I didn't press on her tummy, just to be safe but before the lump would wriggle and seperate into 3 or 4 wriggly lumps. That's not happening now.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

cal an emergency vets for advice NOW

I dont know if this is okay or not.....

The vets will be able to tell you what to do 

Xx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

I just called the emergancy night vets. They said that because she is eating well and seems quite happy it's not TOO serious by the sounds of it. But I should take her to the vet frist thing tomorrow.

She's probably wondering what all the fuss is about, she's currently trying to dig to Australia.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

well thats alrighty then ^^

Oh god i hope she'll be okay!!

Can you see any bleeding??


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

Nope. It's almost like it was a phantom pregnancy except fot this hard tummy business.

I'm relieved it's not serious though.


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

Everything is ok  *so happy*

The vet probably though I was one of those overzealous pet owners who panic at the slightest thing.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm glad everything is OK, its better to be cautious than have something serious be missed


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

What did the vet say? Phantom pregnancy?

Char
xxx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

Not a clue, hence him probably thinking I was being silly. The hard lump was gone when we went.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmmmmm, thats strange!!

Char
xxx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah...Well she's in a cage by herself now so if it was due to hormones or something given off by Ivan it shouldn't happen again and there won't be any babies form these two. I don't want to risk breading them as they're from [email protected] and I don't know the family history.


----------

